# Problem with wireless keyboard/mouse



## tezza (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with this problem?

I have a wireless keyboard/trackball unit that interfaces via USB. It works fine on Windows and appears as a standard keyboard and mouse but I haven't been able to get it to work with FreeBSD 7.2.

A standard USB keyboard and mouse work fine.

Output of usbdevs -d with just the wireless keyboard/mouse installed is:


```
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub0
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub1
 addr 2: Wireless 2.4GHz Trackball Keyboard, HOLTEK
   ukbd0
   ums0
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub2
addr 1: EHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub3
```

Extract from dmesg is as follows:


```
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ukbd0: <HOLTEK Wireless 2.4GHz Trackball Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on uhub1
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <HOLTEK Wireless 2.4GHz Trackball Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on uhub1
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 999827234 Hz quality 800
```

With both a standard USB keyboard, standard USB mouse and the 
wireless keyboard/mouse installed the output of usbdevs -d is:


```
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub0
 addr 2: product 0xc001, Logitech
   ums0
 addr 3: Gateway USB Hub Keyboard, Silitek
   uhub4
  addr 4: Gateway USB Hub Keyboard, Silitek
    ukbd0
    uhid0
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub1
 addr 2: Wireless 2.4GHz Trackball Keyboard, HOLTEK
   ukbd1
   ums1
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub2
addr 1: EHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub3
```

I notice that the uhid0 entry is not present for the wireless unit but it is for the standard keyboard/mouse combination. Does this give a clue ?

Thanks


----------



## tezza (Jan 24, 2010)

*Further information*

Hi,

Just a further little mystery. It looks like as soon as I type a character on the keyboard the response to usbdevs -d becomes:


```
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub0
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub1
 addr 2: product 0xf767, vendor 0x1241
   ukbd0
   ums0
addr 1: UHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub2
addr 1: EHCI root hub, VIA
  uhub3
```

Also there is a noticeable delay of several seconds before the addr 2: line is output.


PS: Note that neither the keyboard nor maouse work. I got these results by telneting into the system.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

